# You must read might outlaw hunting, fishing



## SandMan835 (Jun 3, 2007)

lissen up this was part of a Bill that was being railroaded on the heals of the recent shootings in Omaha Ne yesterday I don't curently know what the status of the vote is but if its hapening here its somthing to look for in your own states

Important Nebraska Second Amendment Bills to be Considered Friday! 

Wednesday, January 23, 2008 

On Friday, January 25, the Senate Judiciary Committee will debate several bills affecting our Second Amendment and hunting rights in Nebraska. The hearing will be held in Room 1113 of the State Capitol at 1:30 p.m. 

LB 958, introduced by State Senator Brad Ashford (District 20), would victimize gun-owners a second time by requiring them to report to the police that their firearm has been lost or stolen within 48 hours of discovery or face misdemeanor charges. It would further mandate that every firearm sold to be accompanied with a gun lock or trigger lock and require a trace be performed on any firearm recovered from a person under 18 to determine how and from where the person gained possession. 

The second bill up for consideration, LB 929, outlaws hunting, fishing, and trapping in Nebraska and would make anyone who hunts, fishes, or traps guilty of a misdemeanor on the first offense and a felony on the second offense. This outrageous legislation is sponsored by anti-gun State Senator Ernie Chambers (District 11). 

Hows that for back door


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Imagine where we'd be if our forefathers were wrapped up under this kind of restraint?
The first bill sounds somewhat reasonable...the second one is sponsored by a idiot.


----------



## SandMan835 (Jun 3, 2007)

*ttt*

The first Bill I don't have an issue with it's the second Bill they tried to tag onto it I'm trying to inform every one about the 2nd. What I’m getting at is if the State legislation had seen the first and voted yes thinking it’s a good idea it would now be a illegal and a misdemeanor crime to hunt fish and trap in Nebraska the hole State the first time and a felony on the second offense that’s one year in jail and a thousand dollar fine


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

SandMan835 said:


> The second bill up for consideration, LB 929, outlaws hunting, fishing, and trapping in Nebraska and would make anyone who hunts, fishes, or traps guilty of a misdemeanor on the first offense and a felony on the second offense. This outrageous legislation is sponsored by anti-gun State Senator Ernie Chambers (District 11).
> 
> Hows that for back door


I have an idea, call the Senator and let him know what you think. Also, put YOUR right to vote to work and get rid of that clown......


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

lol @ that second bill. good luck to them getting that one passed


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

There sure are some idiots out there, No way should the second bill even be considered let alone be voted on.


----------



## cooter1391 (Feb 5, 2007)

The second bill sounds completely stupid to me. There's no way that could be passed. The first one is not bad at all, the second is just insane. It makes me mad that there's people out there who won't respect the right to hunt and fish. Those are my two favorite things in life. Ahhh.


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

ummmm, I'm guessing chambers is a dem.


What do I win?


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

The first bill I agree on, I read it to my wife and she agreed as well. I then read her the second part and she almost fell off the bed. I have been to Nebraska hunting and it makes millions off of the american sportsman. Why somebody would want to take something like this away from us is beyond me.


----------



## Husker Buck (Jul 24, 2006)

Please be aware that the Clown who has brought the 2nd Bill about has a history of doing these types of things. Earlier this year, he brought a lawsuit against God.... Thankfully term limits go into effect soon (not for sure on the exact time) and Ernie will be gone.


----------



## NorCalSkinner (May 26, 2007)

*NOT SURPRISED Sen. Chambers*

I am NOT the least bit surprised that Ernie Chambers is sponsoring such a bill... he has been out of touch with the REAL Nebraska for many years. It is quite a shame, as when he was younger, he was not only "in touch," but did help to improve many things in north Omaha.


----------



## MTRams (Dec 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Picard (Jan 16, 2008)

That second bill will never pass. Whoever put it through is completely ******ed.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

The first and second bill have just about the same weight in my opinion. Any gun control is too much. I agree wholeheartedly with the dissent of the G.O.A. on any issue that calls for any gun control. The fact we, as Americans, would allow ANY compromise is bad. Compromise just leads to compromise. Once we continue to do so, we will have nothing left to give up. If we say the first one is ok, but the second one is laughable, they will pass the first bill, and once the second bill has been re-introduced with different wording, it will be passed sooner or later. A more radical and unbelievable bill will introduced, and a bill like LB 929 will soon follow suit. Look at the power the Senate Judiciary Committee has already used to kill our rights in states and cities throughout the U.S. who no longer can carry handguns or carry hunting weapons without special permits...It's unbelievable that any 2nd Amendment supporter would ever be in favor of ANY bill that made stricter requirements to firearm owners.

Some states don't even require and permit to carry a handgun, like Vermont, for example. Is crime at a higher rate than those states with strict firearm regulations? NO! 
Where I live in Indiana, you don't have to register a firearm in your name. What is the point of that anyway - More money for the state. Is crime higher in Indiana than states where gun registration is mandatory? NO!

We laugh at LB 929...but 50 years ago EVERYONE would have laughed at LB 928...Why aren't we still laughing? Because we have been forced to compromise.


----------



## screamingeagle (Sep 12, 2004)

Jeffress77 said:


> The first and second bill have just about the same weight in my opinion. Any gun control is too much. I agree wholeheartedly with the dissent of the G.O.A. on any issue that calls for any gun control. The fact we, as Americans, would allow ANY compromise is bad. Compromise just leads to compromise. Once we continue to do so, we will have nothing left to give up. If we say the first one is ok, but the second one is laughable, they will pass the first bill, and once the second bill has been re-introduced with different wording, it will be passed sooner or later. A more radical and unbelievable bill will introduced, and a bill like LB 929 will soon follow suit. Look at the power the Senate Judiciary Committee has already used to kill our rights in states and cities throughout the U.S. who no longer can carry handguns or carry hunting weapons without special permits...It's unbelievable that any 2nd Amendment supporter would ever be in favor of ANY bill that made stricter requirements to firearm owners.
> 
> Some states don't even require and permit to carry a handgun, like Vermont, for example. Is crime at a higher rate than those states with strict firearm regulations? NO!
> Where I live in Indiana, you don't have to register a firearm in your name. What is the point of that anyway - More money for the state. Is crime higher in Indiana than states where gun registration is mandatory? NO!
> ...


Great Post! 

When you compromise all the time little by little they'll chip away until eventually your going to lose it all.


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

unbelievable, wow!

how ignorant can they get.

the 2nd bill will NEVER PASS!!!


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

They will never stop trying.. and if a sweeping bill fails they will try incrementally. Hunters have to remain vigilant, but unfortunately many spend too much time in catalogs and don't see the writing on the wall.

Aloha..  :beer:


----------

